# Turbo Levo Trailwatts Supplemental Battery



## Will Fisher (May 12, 2015)

Was surprised I couldn’t find anything about this on here yet so figured I’d post. I have a 2018 Levo Carbon and was looking for a supplemental battery for longer exploration rides, and the Specialized one only works for the SL. Found these guys Trailwatts out of the UK and ordered one of their large 378wh batteries. Here’s what it looks like rigged up. Weight (excluding the wiring harness) is 1775 grams. Just installed it late yesterday and rained all day today so haven’t gotten it out on the trails yet but so far so good.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Very nice looking bike and the Trailwatts battery looks like a well designed, smart fit. I have a Haibike with the Yamaha drive system, so my interest lies not so much in the battery, but the process in getting a battery shipped from England to the states....cost, etc. 

There is a company in Germany that makes a 750wh battery for my H-bike, but there appears to be not one business in that country that will ship that battery to NJ (or anywhere else in the US, for that matter).

Good riding with the supplemental battery and look forward to your long term ownership report!


----------



## Will Fisher (May 12, 2015)

Mike, the battery shipped from within the US for free via UPS and the harness from England. Will report back once I give it a go. Curious to see whether the motor draws from both or one then the other.


----------



## Waterat Pat (Mar 22, 2007)

I have had the Trailwatts for about a year on my 2020 Levo Comp. The TCU just sees one battery just bigger so it drains both simultaneously. You cannot use it as a backup in fact they specifically state not to do that. They are very well put together and work great for the big days.


----------

